# FAQ - Übertakten C2D und C2Q - so geht's



## noxious (19. Juni 2009)

*FAQ - Übertakten C2D und C2Q - so geht's*

Da es hier immer wieder Fragen bzgl. C2D bzw. C2Q übertakten gibt, und keine richtige Übersicht dazu vorhanden ist,
habe ich mir gedacht, ich mache mal einen OC-Guide für C2D und C2Q.


*Lest euch bitte erst den ganzen Post durch, bevor ihr versucht irgendetwas umzustellen.
Nur so können eventuelle Probleme schon im Voraus vermieden werden.*

Alle Arbeiten geschehen auf eigene Gefahr!



Bei dieser Hilfe habe ich mich an ein System mit C2D bzw. C2Q der Reihen E2XXX, E4XXX, E6XXX oder Q6XXX mit DDR2-Ram und Luft-Kühlung orientiert.

Die in diesem Guide genannten Bezeichnungen für BIOS-Einstellung beziehen sich größtenteils auf (die zur Zeit sehr weit verbreiteten) Gigabyte-Mainboards. Die Bezeichnungen der anderen Hersteller können hiervon abweichen. Mit ein paar Englischkenntnissen ist aber sehr einfach eine Verbindung herzustellen.

Vor dem Übertakten sollte man das BIOS auf die aktuellste Version flashen, um möglichen Bugs aus dem Weg zu gehen. Wie man das BIOS flasht steht in jedem Mainboardhandbuch. Bei aktuellen Mainboards ist es nicht mehr notwendig dies per Startdiskette zu tun. Die neue BIOS-Version kann einfach mit einem vom Hersteller, auf dessen Website, bereitgestellten Tool direkt bei laufendem Windows aufgespielt werden.


*Erst einmal eine Übersicht, wie alles funktioniert und warum man was umstellen muss:*


*Verwendete Programme:*
Core Temp (Version 0.99.4)
CPU-Z (Version 1.51)
Prime 95 (Version 25.9)
(anklicken für einen Download-Link)




*Wie übertakten?*

Die C2D's können, mit Ausnahme der Extreme-Modelle (gekennzeichnet durch ein X in der Modellbezeichnung), nicht durch erhöhen des Multiplikators übertaktet werden, da dieser gelocked, also nicht nach oben änderbar, ist. Daher muss man mithilfe des Frontside-Busses (FSB) übertakten.



Beste Vorraussetzungen für eine gute Übertaktung ist eine CPU mit hohem Multiplikator, niedrigem FSB, Ram mit hohem Takt und niedrigen Latenzen und als Basis ein Mainboard (MB), dass alle nötigen Einstellungen erlaubt.

Der CPU-Takt (End-Takt) wird bei C2D's so berechnet:
FSB x CPU-Multiplikator = CPU-Takt.

Der Ram-Takt wird wie folgt berechnet:
FSB x Ram-Teiler = Ram-Takt


Beispiel:
Der E6300 hat einen Multiplikator von 7 und einen (Standard-)FSB von 266MHz. Will man 3Ghz erreichen, muss man den FSB bis auf 375MHz erhöhen. Ein Ram mit 667MHz würde allerdings schon bei einem FSB von 333MHz sein reguläres Limit erreicht (333MHz x minimaler Teiler 2.00 = 666MHz Ram-Takt). Das entspräche einem maximalen CPU-Takt von 2331MHz (333MHz x 7).
Verwendet man hingegen Ram, der für 800MHz spezifiziert ist, so ist ein Übertakten der CPU bis auf 2.800MHz im Rahmen der Spezifikationen des Rams möglich, solange dies die CPU mitmacht.

Besser ist da der E4300, da er einen höheren Multiplikator und einen niedrigeren (Standard-)FSB hat:
Der E4300 hat einen Multi von 9 und einen FSB von 200MHz. Für 3Ghz braucht man also einen FSB von 333MHz (333 x 9 = 3000MHz), die sogar schon der 667er Ram, wie im oberen Beispiel (mit dem E6300) geschrieben, mitmacht.
Hier würde also schon der günstigere Ram für 3Ghz ausreichen.

Bei manchen Boards ist allerdings auch ein niedrigerer Ram-Teiler als 2,00 möglich. In diesem Fall währe es auch möglich, den E6300 bei Verwendung von 667MHz-Ram, ohne Übertaktung des Rams, auf 3Ghz zu übertakten.

Falls ihr euch nicht sicher seid, welchen Eckdaten eure CPU aufweist, so nehmt euch kurz Zeit für den Intel Processor Spec Finder. Dort könnt ihr zum Beispiel den FSB und CPU-Multiplikator eures Exemplars nachlesen.


*Problem:*

Der FSB verbindet nicht nur den Prozessor, sondern auch andere Komponenten (Ram, Grafikkarte), mit der North-Bridge (NB). Dadurch werden diese bei einer Erhöhung des FSB auch übertaktet, was für diese aber von Nachteil ist/sein kann und oft zu Fehlern führt.






*Lösung:*

Daher muss diese Takterhöhung für diese Komponenten wieder rückgängig gemacht werden, damit für sie wieder der ursprüngliche Takt vorliegt.




*PCI- und PCIe-Takt:*

Der PCI-Takt bestimmt den Takt, mit dem die Erweiterungskarten angesprochen werden. Normalerweise steht der Takt, in der Option PCI FREQUENCY, auf "Auto" (entspricht unübertaktet 33MHz). Wird der FSB erhöht steigt dieser Wert allerdings mit an, was nicht zu sehen ist, da nur Auto angezeigt wird. Daher muss der PCI-Takt auf 33MHz "gefixt" (also fest eingestellt) werden. Der PCI-Takt kann in den meisten BIOS-Versionen allerdings nichtmehr eingestellt werden und orientiert sich am PCIe-Takt.

Für den PCIe-Takt gilt im Prinzip das selbe, wie für den PCIe-Takt: Standard eingestellt, bei der Option PCI EXPRESS FREQUENCY, ist "Auto" (entspricht unübertaktet 100MHz). Auch hier muss der Takt gefixt werden. Der PCIe-Takt allerdings auf 100MHz.




*Ram-Einstellungen:*

Der Ram-Takt ist vom FSB abhängig und kann nur mittels Ram-Teiler angepasst werden (siehe Berechnung im Abschnitt wie Übertakten?).

Auch beim Ram-Teiler gibt es wieder Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Chipsätzen und Herstellern:
Bei manchen (z.B. Gigabyte-)MB's wird der Teiler im Verhältnis zum FSB eingegeben.
Bsp.: FSB 200MHz, Ram-Takt 800MHz benötigt einen Teiler von 4,00.
Wird der FSB auf 300MHz erhöht muss der Ram-Teiler angepasst werden. Am besten eignet sich in diesem Fall der Teiler 2,66. Hierbei beträgt der Ram-Takt 798MHz und läuft somit unter den vom Hersteller vorgegebenen höchstmöglichen Werten (sehr wahrscheinlich stabil) und liegt nur minimal unter dem Möglichen (nur ein minimaler Tempoverlust, den man nicht bemerken wird).

Beispiel Gigabyte-Boards anhand des GA 965P DS3P:
Die Ram-Teiler können nicht beliebig geändert werden. Es ist nur möglich zwischen den folgenden Teilern zu wählen: 2,00; 2,50; 2,66; 3,00; 3,33 und 4,00 zu wählen.

Bei diesen Boards mit NVidia Chipsatz sind die Auswahlmöglichkeiten an Ram-Teilern größer. Dadurch kann der Ram-Takt fast immer an das Maximum der Spezifikationen (im oberen Beispiel 800MHz) angepasst werden. Dies ist, wie man an einem weiteren Beistpiel, am Ende dieser Hilfe, sehen kann, nicht bei jedem MB möglich.


Der Ram sollte bei Übertaktungsversuchen der CPU nicht direkt mitübertaktet, am Besten soger untertaktet, werden, da man ihn so als Fehlerquelle ausschließen kann.
Hierfür wählt man im BIOS den kleinstmöglichen Teiler/Ram-Takt aus und erhöht die Latenzen von z.B. 4-4-4-12 auf 6-6-6-18 (langsamer).
Die Einstellmöglichkeiten für die Latenzen werden bei den älteren BIOS-Versionen bei Gigabyte-Boards erst nach drücken der Tastenkombination Strg + F1 im BIOS-Hauptmenü.
Werden die Einstellungen bei anderen MB's nicht angezeigt, steht entweder im Handbuch die nötige Tastenkombination oder ein Ändern dieser Einstellungen wird von dem Board nicht unterstützt.




*Spread Spectrum:*
Bei der Funktion "Spread Spectrum" geht es im Prinzip darum, elektromagnetische Interferenzen [EMI], die durch das Schwingen des Taktgenerators bzw. die Spitzen dieser Schwingungen entstehen zu minimieren.
[Enabled] kann allerdings das Signal kurzzeitig etwas "verschmieren" und wirkt sich dann auf die generierte Frequenz aus, was möglicherweise einen Absturz provozieren kann.
Solange man kein EMI-Problem hat, ist [Disabled] also eher die problemfreiere Lösung und für Übertakter empfehlenswert.




*Vorbereitung der CPU:*

Die Stromsparfunktionen EIST (bekannter als Speedstep) und C1E sollten im BIOS vor dem OC-Versuch deaktiviert werden.
Dadurch wird verhindert, dass durch irgendeinen Konflikt mit einer der Funktionen Probleme beim Übertakten auftreten.


Nach der Deaktivierung sollte die CPU-Spannung (VCore) manuell (im BIOS) eingestellt werden.
Der genaue Wert weicht hier, je nach CPU, ab. Bei den kleineren CPUs (etwa E4xxxern und den E6x00 bis zum E6600ern) liegt er bei 1,325V.

Der wirklich anliegende Wert entspricht aber meist nicht dem, der im BIOS eingestellt wurde, sondern weicht von diesem etwas nach unten ab. Je höher die Spannung eingestellt ist, desto mehr weicht sie ab (VDrop). Dieser kann entweder im BIOS, unter Hardwaremonitor oder ähnlich, oder, wenn es dort nicht möglich ist, unter Windows gemessen werden. Dazu ist es erforderlich, dass die CPU-Auslastung minimal ist (0-5. Also am besten alle Programme schließen und dann mit hilfe von CPU-Z die tatsächlich anliegende Spannung auslesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem muss man beachten, dass bei voller Auslastung der CPU, die VCore abfällt (VDroop). Das kann am besten gemessen werden, wenn man alle CPU-Kerne mit Prime 95 auslastet und die Spannung, wie beim VDrop oben mit CPU-Z ausliest.
Hier gilt das gleiche, wie beim VDrop: Je höher die Spannung, desto höher die Abweichung bei Vollast.


Wenn man die Abweichungen nun ausgelesen hat, kann man sich ausrechnen, wie hoch die Spannung im BIOS für den Anfang eingestellt werden sollte:

Standardspannung dieser CPU
+ VDrop (Abweichung zwischen eingestellter VCore und tats. anliegender Spannung)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
= Im BIOS einzustellender Wert

oder, wenn dieser Wert höher ist:

Standardspannung dieser CPU
+ VDroop (Unterschied der VCore zwischen anliegender Spannung bei Idle und Vollast)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
= Im BIOS einzustellender Wert


----------



## noxious (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: FAQ - Übertakten C2D und C2Q - so geht's*

*Stabilitäts-Test*

Um zu testen, ob das System bei der aktuellen Übertaktung noch fehlerfrei läuft, eignet sich am besten ein Stabilitätstest mit dem Programm Prime 95. In der aktuellen Version 25.5 unterstützt es bis zu 4 Kerne. Es muss also nicht, wie die älteren Versionen mehrfach gestartet werden.
Nach dem Start des Tools gelangt man direkt in ein Menü, dass auch manuell über "Options -> Torture Test..." aufgerufen werden kann.
Hier wählt man, um die CPU zu testen, den ersten Punkt "Small FFTs". Unten kann man noch die Anzahl der Threads (zu belastende Kerne) ändern, falls die Angezeigte Nummer nicht der Anzahl der CPU-Kerne entspricht.
Nach einem Klick auf OK beginnt der Test.
Dieser Test lastet die angegebene Anzahl der CPU-Kerne zu 100% aus. Daher sollten nebenbei keine weiteren Programme laufen.
Sinn des Testes ist es, zu erfahren, ob die CPU bei der aktuellen Übertaktung auch bei einer 100%igen Auslastung über einen längeren Zeitraum keine Fehler produziert.
Dabei sollte man Core Temp laufen lassen, um die Temperaturen zu überwachen (siehe auch Abschnitt Temperaturen).
Um eine Grundsätzliche Aussage zur Stabilität des Systems zu erhalten, sollte man den Test bei jeder Änderung mindestens 20-30Minuten laufen lassen.
Nach Abschluss des Übertaktens und Erreichens der gewünschten MHz ist ein letzter (längerer) Stabilitätstest sehr anzuraten.
Am besten währe es, wenn die CPU einmal 24h mit Prime95 ausgelastet wird.




*Temperaturen:*

Hauptaugenmerk sollte immer die Temperatur der CPU bzw. der einzelnen Kerne (Cores) sein.
Mit Core Temp lässt sich die Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne auslesen.
Hierzu sollte immer die aktuellste Version von Core Temp zur Hand genommen werden, da die älteren Versionen mit einigen CPUs (vor allem E4XXXern) Auslesefehler von 15°C oder ähnliche Bugs enthalten können.
Um böse Überraschungen zu vermeiden, also immer die neueste Version der angegebenen Programme verwenden.

Die Temperatur jedes einzelnen Cores sollte dauerhaft nicht über 60°C liegen.
Da jedoch selbst bei aktuellen Spielen selten auf allen Kernen eine Auslastung von 100% erreicht wird, kann die Temperatur im Stabilitäts-Test auch 65°C betragen. Bei CPUs mit höherer Maximaltemperatur ist sogar noch etwas Spielraum nach oben. Hier kann man sich an der Delta TJunction von CoreTemp orientieren und etwa 25°C Differenz nach oben einplanen. Dennoch gilt: Je kühler desto besser, was Stabilität und Lebensdauer betrifft. Wer den Spielraum bis ans Maximum ausreizt, muss sich nicht wundern wenn er an heißen Sommertagen oder mit nachträglich etwas gedrosselten Lüfter Probleme bekommt.




*Allgemeine Vorgehensweise:*

- Nach dem PC-Start ins BIOS wechseln,
-> PCI/PCIe-Takt fixen,
-> EIST und C1E deaktivieren
-> VCore fixen,
-> FSB erhöhen,
-> Ram-Takt anpassen/untertakten,
-> Ram-Latenzen erhöhen
-> BIOS speichern und verlassen
-> unter Beobachtung der Temperaturen Prime95 laufen lassen


Erfolgen hierbei keine Fehler und ist die Temperatur noch im grünen Bereich kann der Vorgang wiederholt werden.
Erreicht die Core-Temperatur jedoch mehr als 65°C ist es empfehlenswert soweit wieder runterzutakten, dass höchstens 65°C beim Prime-Stresstest erreicht werden.

Je nachdem, bei welcher Raumtemperatur man den Stresstest durchführt, muss man auch beachten, dass es im Sommer wärmer wird und die Temperatur der CPU somit auch ansteigt.
Also lieber im Sommer ein bisschen runtertakten oder am besten gleich ein paar Grad als Puffer mit einplanen.




*Probleme:*

Startet der PC nichtmehr oder erscheinen im Prime95-Stresstest Fehler oder entstehen Abstürze/Neustarts ist entweder die CPU, das MB oder der Ram über seinem Limit
oder die CPU hat zu wenig Spannung (VCore / CPU Voltage).

Bei einem Mainboard mit NVidia-Chipsatz besteht auch die Möglichkeit eines "FSB-Lochs". Das bedeutet, dass der PC mit dem eingestellten FSB nicht mehr startet, als ob schon das Maximum erreicht ist. Aber wenn man den FSB ein Stück weiter erhöht startet der PC wieder.
Die FSB Löcher betragen meist nur etwa 20MHz. Taucht ein solches FSB-Loch zu Beginn des Übertaktungs-Vorgangs auf, ist das noch kein Problem, da ja noch Taktreserven da sind. Geschieht dies jedoch, wenn man schon weit übertaktet hat, kann man, um auch das letzte aus seinem PC herauszuholen, versuchen, ob man bei gesenktem Teiler auf einen höheren, stabilen CPU-Takt kommt.



*Spannung:*

Man sollte bei den kleineren C2D's nicht direkt die Spannung erhöhen, wenn man nicht weit übertaktet, da der Standardtakt oftmals schon viel zu hoch angesetzt ist.

Nur mal zur Veranschaulichung:
Mein C2D E4300 läuft @Standardtakt mit 0,912V. Mit der standard eingestellten Spannung von 1,325V schafft er 3Ghz.
Weiter wollte ich ihn wegen hoher Temperaturen nicht treiben.

Also nicht gleich übertreiben.


Die CPU-Spannung sollte immer nur in kleinen Schritten angehoben werden und bei C2Ds, die im 65nm-Verfahren gefertigt sind, nicht mehr als 1,45V betragen.
Dies ist ein Maximum dessen, was man einer guten Luft-Kühlung auf lange Zeit zumuten sollte! Es ist keine Empfehlung, die Spannung ohne weiteres auf 1,45V zu erhöhen.

Ein Erhöhung der CPU-Spannung kann, wenn die CPU schon bei kleinen MHz-Erhöhungen nicht mehr will, viel helfen, den FSB weiter zu erhöhen. Jedoch ist es so: Je höher die Spannung ist, desto weniger MHz kann man aus ihrer Erhöhung gewinnen.
Dann nutzt auch eine Spannungserhöhung nichts mehr oder sie ist im Verhältnis zu den gewonnenen MHz nicht rentabel (z.B. 0,05V mehr Spannung für 20MHz mehr CPU-/Endtakt).
Hier sollte man lieber ein paar MHz einspaaren und dafür die Spannung absenken. Das spart Strom, senkt die Hitzeentwicklung, lässt den Lüfter langsamer drehen und schont so auch die Ohren.




*Alles hat ein Ende*

Irgendwann hat das ganze Takt-Hochschrauben jedoch ein Ende, denn alle CPUs haben einen FSB-Wall. Das bedeutet, ab einer bestimmten Höhe des FSBs startet der PC nichtmehr.
Dieser FSB-Wall wird beim gewöhnlichen Übertakten, wir sind ja keine Extreme Overclocker, jedoch nicht erreicht, solange der CPU-Multi nicht gesenkt wird. Eine Ausnahme könnte bei guter Kühlung allerdings der E2xxxer darstellen, der auch schonmal das Doppelte des Standard-Taktes mitmachen könnte, wenn da nicht der FSB-Wall währe.
Ungefähre Werte des FSB-Wall bei aktuellen CPUs:
- S4xx --> FSB-Wall (etwa!): 350-400 MHz
- E1xxx --> FSB-Wall (etwa!): 350-400 MHz
- E2xxx --> FSB-Wall (etwa!): 370-420 MHz
- E4xxx --> FSB-Wall (etwa!): 370-420 MHz
- E5xxx --> FSB-Wall (etwa!): 370-420 MHz
- E6xxx --> FSB-Wall (etwa!): 480-530 MHz
- E7xxx --> FSB-Wall (etwa!): 510-550 MHz
- E8xxx --> FSB-Wall (etwa!): 510-550 MHz
- Q6xxx --> FSB-Wall (etwa!): 440-470 MHz
- Q9xxx --> FSB-Wall (etwa!): 460-500 MHz

In der Praxis hat das Stepping (--> geringe Änderung in der Fertigung) einer CPU einen großen Einfluss, deswegen sind obige Werte nur als grobe Orientierung zu sehen.

Für gewöhnlich wird man allerdings eher vom CPU-Takt, der Temperatur oder dem maximalen FSB des Chipsatzes eingeschränkt. Ungefähre(!) Richtwerte für unterschiedliche Chipsätze sind folgende:
- P965 --> ca. 460-520 MHz
- P35 --> ca. 470-540 MHz
- X38 --> ca. 470-540 MHz
- X48 --> ca. 470-540 MHz
- P45 --> ca. 500-560 MHz
- i975X --> ca. 380-430 MHz
- 650i --> ca. 400-450 MHz
- 680i --> ca. 450-500 MHz (Quads 380-430 MHz)
- 780i --> ca. 450-500 MHz (Quads 380-430 MHz)
- 790i --> ca. 470-540 MHz

Ob die CPU oder der Chipsatz das Problem darstellt, kann man durch geringes Anheben der Northbridge/MCH-Spannung herausfinden. + 0,1 V sind für den Dauereinsatz unbedenklich, mehr als + 0,2 V nicht zu empfehlen. Für gewöhnlich muss auf neueren Intel-Platinen erst ab etwa 400 MHz FSB die Spannung erhöht werden, auf Nforce-Platinen oft schon etwas früher. Soll es Richtung 500 MHz FSB gehen, empfiehlt es sich die Chipsatzkühler sinnvoll in den Luftstrom der Gehäuselüfter zu integrieren. Wenn das Anheben der Northbridge/MCH-Spannung gar nichts bringt, ist meist die CPU oder der RAM als Fehlerquelle auszumachen.




*PC bootet nichtmehr*

Wenn der PC nichtmehr startet oder man einfach nichtmehr bis zu den BIOS-Einstellungen kommt, muss man einen CMOS-Reset durchführen.
Das heißt, man muss die BIOS-Batterie für 3-5 Minuten ausbauen, damit das BIOS die vorgenommenen Einstellungen "vergisst" und wieder mit Standardeinstellungen startet. Alternativ gibt es bei manchen MB's auch einen CMOS-Reset per Jumper. Genaueres hierzu steht im Handbuch des MB's.
Anschließend sollte man es etwas ruhiger angehen lassen.


Stürzt der PC während eines Stabilitätstests ab oder gibt dieser Fehler aus, kann dies daran liegen, das die Temperaturen zu hoch waren (dafür die Überprüfung mit CoreTemp), die Komponenten an ihrem Limit angelangt sind oder was natürlich auch passieren kann ist, dass das Netzteil (NT) nicht genug Reserven für den OC-Vorgang hat und bei Vollast nicht mehr genug "Saft" hat.
In diesem Fall gilt entweder NT austauschen oder mit dem zufrieden geben, was man beim letzten stabil laufenden Stresstest erreicht hatte.


----------



## noxious (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: FAQ - Übertakten C2D und C2Q - so geht's*

*Praktisches Beispiel zum Anpassen von FSB, Multi und Ram-Teiler*

Man hat einen Prozessor (entspricht E4300) mit einem Multi von 9 den (Standard-)FSB von 200MHz auf 3Ghz übertaktet, indem man den FSB auf 333MHz erhöht hat.
Um den Ram (Standard: 800MHz) innerhalb der Spezifikationen laufen zu lassen wurde der Teiler 2,00 eingestellt. Der Ram-Takt beträgt nun 666Mhz. Somit weit unter dem zugelassenen Wert von 800MHz.
Der nächst höhere Ram-Teiler wäre 2,50. Bei diesem Teiler würde der Ram-Takt allerdings 832Mhz betragen, was die 800Mhz übersteigt.
Um den Ram-Takt zu erhöhen kann man versuchen, ob das System mit einem (niedrigeren) Multi von 8 und einem FSB von 375MHz auch stabil läuft.
Ist dies der Fall erhält man hier, bei gleichbleibendem CPU-Takt (3Ghz), einen günstigeren Ram-Takt: 2,00 x 375MHz = 750MHz Ram-Takt.



Da das *Übertakten des Rams* keine wirklich großen Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bringt möchte ich hier nicht groß darauf eingehen.
Nur ein kurzes Beispiel anhand dem im "praktischen Beispiel" übertakteten PC:

Der Multi beträgt 9 und der FSB wurde auf 333MHz erhöht. Hierbei ist es von Vorteil den Teiler nicht auf 2,00 zu stellen, sondern zu testen, ob auch ein stabiler Betrieb mit einem Ram-Teiler von 2,50 und somit einem Ram-Takt von 832MHz möglich ist, da dies im Vergleich zum Ram-Takt von 666MHz beim Teiler 2,00 doch ein erheblich höherer Wert, bei nur geringem Überschreiten der Spezifikationen, ist.
Läuft das System nach der Ram-Takt-Erhöhung nicht mehr Stabil, kann man dem Ram im BIOS mehr Strom zur Verfügung stellen. Diese Option nennt sich VRAM (DDR2-Overvoltage-Controle). Dieser Wert sollte von den Herstellerangaben nicht weiter als 0,2V erhöht werden und im Ergebnis nicht mehr als 2,2V betragen.

Wurde der Ram Übertaktet, ist ein Test mit Prim95 durchzuführen. Um den Ram zu Testen ruft man über "Options -> Torture Test..." den Test "Blend" auf.



*Abschließend*

Läuft das System nach allem Übertakten und allen Tests Stabil, können die Ram-Einstellungen wieder möglichst an seinen Standardtakt und die Standardlatenzen angepasst werden (siehe Ram-Einstellungen).
Woraufhin man die Stabilitätstest nocheinmal durchführen sollte.
Genauso kann auch getestet werden, ob die Stromsparfunktionen EIST und C1E ohne Probleme laufen.



*Nicht alle CPU's, Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher lassen sich so gut übertakten, wie ein gleiches Modell. Keine CPU ist genau wie die Andere. Daher versucht nicht irgendwelche Ergebnisse zu erzwingen, die ihr irgendwo gelesen habt. Wer dies tut, riskiert, dass die Hardware zerstört wird und ihr den PC garnichtmehr benutzen könnt.

Also nochmal: Alle Arbeiten geschehen auf eigene Gefahr!*



Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch einen Überblick übers Übertakten eines C2D/C2Q geben konnte und ihr eure CPU sehr erfolgreich übertakten könnt.

Wenn ihr irgendwelche Fragen oder Anregungen habt, stehe ich euch gerne zur Verfügung.


*Ein riesen Dankeschön an Hyperhorn, der sich das hier im Vorfeld schonmal (mehrmals   ) durchgelesen hat, Verbesserungsvorschläge gemacht und mir bei einigen Sachen geholfen hat. Und die Posts hier nachträglich noch gepflegt hat.


Und vielen Dank an bierchen und Dimebag, deren OC-Threads ich mir angeguckt habe, um eine Übersicht zu bekommen, wie ich das ganze hier in etwa aufbauen soll.*

Changelog:
27.2.2008: Intel Specfinder ergänzt
10.8.2008: FSB-Orientierungshilfen für E7xxx, P45 und 790i ergänzt/ Wert für E8xxx leicht angehoben, für 680i/780i Quad abgesenkt
1.11.2008: FSB-Orientierungshilfen für S4xx, E1xxx und E5xxx ergänzt, Hinweis auf die Funktion "Spread Spectrum" hinzugefügt


----------

